# Middle name for Raina??



## Starkette

Okay, the hubs and I have narrowed it down to two name possibilities and we LOVE LOVE LOVE both of them. :wacko: The only issue is that one of the names, Raina, doesn't have a middle name to go with it. 

Now, I'm pretty darn picky about the middle name. I like (as most people do now-a-days) unique but not odd names. Ones that are not made-up, but also no heard a lot. I'm willing, however, to go a little more traditional if the name is perfect. Example: You'll see Charlotte and Juliet below as "almost" perfect....but there was something missing from them. 

Here are ones we like, but aren't quite the "perfect" combo:

Raina Charlotte
Raina Arielle
Raina Juliet
Raina Noelle

Last name is Stark.

The other name we have chosen is Ivy Violet. We don't want to use either of those for Raina.

Any suggestions would be SUPER helpful!! I'm so tired of google and nameberry searches. Maybe one of you gals can inspire me! :flower:


----------



## MrsPeacock13

Raina Felicity is the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## JJKCB

Raina Aura
Raina Lyla
Raina Joanne
Raina maisie
Raina lois
Raina Belle
Raina Kay


----------



## Sapphire83

From your list, I like Raina Juliet best. A few more suggestions would be:

Lillian
Madeleine
Beatrice
Pauline
Valerie
Hazel


----------



## steph.

Raina Marie
Raine Gabrielle

Though I think none sound as good as Ivy Violet. That name is just beautiful.


----------



## Dream.dream

My thought was Raina Ilene , or Raina Elizabeth


----------



## GingerPanda

Raina Annette was the first to my mind. I think Raina Annette Stark really flows.


----------



## xjesx

I love Raina Noelle Stark.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Raina Sophia
Raina Olivia 
Raina Fay
Raina Noelia


----------



## LaraJJ

Raina Liana
Raina Beth 
Raina Esther 
Raina Faith
Raina Iris
Raina Jude


----------



## Cheska

Raina auralie
Raina Aubrey


----------



## Starkette

So many great suggestions!! I will have to run a couple by the hubs. 

What about Raina Lily?


----------

